# G0765 Chuck Upgrade



## Dustin_Housel (Apr 18, 2016)

I added some 4" chucks to mine but I keep keeping vibrations over 500 rpm. I've faced the spindle, backplate and the back of the chuck and I even took a skim cut on the OD and faced the front of the chuck. I'm at .001 runout when indicated on top of the chuck when spun at 300 rpm. It gets pretty violent over 500. Shakes machine. I've ran some screws through the chip tray to firm it up. I still have the rubber pads on bottom. It's the same issue with the new 3 jaw and 4 jaw. Backplates and chucks came from little machine shop.  Any help would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kamn (Apr 18, 2016)

so your vibrations are coming from else where not the chuck
Motor maybe or pulleys?


----------



## Kernbigo (Apr 18, 2016)

sounds like to tight of belt tension


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Apr 18, 2016)

I think you guys are on to something. I'll check that this evening. Is there a rule of thumb on tension? Like 1/2" of movement? I talked to grizzly about another issue and in discretely asked if the machines would handle a larger chuck and they said yes no problem. I know I've seen a lot of guys do it online. Just looking for that little detail on why MINE has to be the one with issues. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Apr 18, 2016)

Well I checked it out. It was loose. Had about 1/2" of play. Book said 1/8. The motor looked extremely crooked so I loosened everything up and tried like hell to level it out. Got close but when I tried to make the final tension with the two bolts on the motor side it would go crooked again. Anyways so I tried again. Got it close and the belt tight. Ran considerably better then it just shut off when I turned it up to 2000rpm. Good old plastic gears  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 18, 2016)

Try it at those speeds without a chuck; see if you still get the shakes. Use process of elimination to determine the cause. 


 Steve Shannon, USA


----------



## Takingblame (Apr 19, 2016)

Man that sucks. Looks like it's off to little machine shop again. I think they offer that part. Hopefully made of better quality plastic than OEM grizzly. 
Something has to give, I would be glad that it's the motor gear and not one of the plastic gears in the head stock.

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin_Housel (May 2, 2016)

Got the new pulley in installed and belt tensioned. Put a new backplate on the 4 jaw. It was actually an interference fit on both the chuck and spindle! Runout was reduced to. 001 and vibrations greatly. I guess I'll take backplate off the 3 jaw and cut a new boss. Anyways here's a couple little projects I made! The brass part is a scribe. Just failed to get a pic with the scribe installed 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin_Housel (May 17, 2016)

Had to make a spider chuck to hold barrels since my spindle is lacking in size. Lol
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Jun 7, 2016)

Yet another lathe/mill project. Tell me if you guys are tired of my posts! Made a 90 degree single point cutter for reaming and counter sinking holes. I ground a 10 degree relief on the cutting edge. Works great! Tempered to straw after oil quench. 3/8 O1 steel. Wanted a hand/machine tool. Enjoy!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Jun 7, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

